# What to do with my kit lens



## ajayashish (Mar 30, 2011)

I purchased a new Canon 1000D and to my surprise they ship with 18-55 non IS lens... I am really  not happy with the lens as it reduced that one stop of the shutter speed ... 

Can someone tell me if I can trade off this with an IS lens...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2011)

you should have done it before itself...its a non-vr lens...and not worth...still if u bought from a shop go and exchange it with a VR+1500-2000


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

whats VR lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> whats VR lens?



vibration reduction...Image stabilisation...Optical stabilisation

VR, IS or OS as per the company....it helps in taking handheld shots


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

@sujoyp: which is good zoom lens for Nikon D3100?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2011)

Tamron SIgma 70-300 are cheap and usable but wont autofocus cost around 8k
Nikon AFS VR 55-200mm zoom is less but very good cost around 10k
Nikon AFS VR 55-300 cost around 18k best for wildlife and birding but very costly


----------



## Sounava (Apr 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @sujoyp: which is good zoom lens for Nikon D3100?


You need to state your budget. Everything depends on the budget.



sujoyp said:


> Tamron SIgma 70-300 are cheap and usable but wont autofocus cost around 8k
> Nikon AFS VR 55-200mm zoom is less but very good cost around 10k
> Nikon AFS VR 55-300 cost around 18k best for wildlife and birding but very costly


The Tamron and Sigma 70-300 can autofocus on the D3100. Their prices at present are around 7300/- Good lens for the price, but one should not have high expectation from these lenses. Also they can do 1:2 macro.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2011)

yaah u r right tamron and sigma can autofocus on D3100 coz it have a mini focusing motor inside


----------

